# For the BMW owner who has everything - The BMW M Bike



## alera (Mar 21, 2006)

*bike*

Why do it? Looks like a generic chinese frame with standard mid-range components. Would look really silly to show up at any group ride.:thumbdwn:


----------



## drive by72 (Nov 9, 2010)

And it doesnt even have disc brakes? :rofl: I smell a flop in the near future


----------



## mtsuzuki (Jan 18, 2011)

You would think they would at least use dura-ace for a 'top-quality' bicyle.


----------



## drive by72 (Nov 9, 2010)

They dont need to, its carbon fiber so physics apply differently. Ask any honda owner


----------



## mtsuzuki (Jan 18, 2011)

Heh, my carbon fiber frame works perfectly well with dura-ace . will be a bmw owner too in three weeks .


----------



## alera (Mar 21, 2006)

*bike*

If they really wanted to put a BMW name on a bike, to do it right, they should have partnered with a well known high-end european bicycle brand (look, time, bmc, etc) and co-branded a limited edition bike (like bianchi and ducati). that would allow them to charge some premium for the bike and would not look out of place. You'd also need to sell them through selected bike shops that could properly fit you on a bike and service it.

Overall, I doubt they will sell more than a few of these bikes, or that if would do anything to promote / market the brand.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

BMW will put an M badge on anything to make a buck. No one would consider Shimano Ultegra to a M quality Gruppo. This is absurd.


----------



## M3Dreamer (Dec 11, 2005)

Yuk. I think I'll keep my Colnago C-50 thank you. Italian it may be, but at least it approaches M Car status.


----------



## Killjoy (May 13, 2009)

drive by72 said:


> And it doesnt even have disc brakes? :rofl: I smell a flop in the near future


No road bike has disc brakes.....


----------



## M3Dreamer (Dec 11, 2005)

I have a Lemond Poprad cyclocross bike with disc brakes and many MTB of course can come with disc brakes. Not a fan, regardless.


----------



## Inline Sixer (Oct 28, 2010)

Are those wheels run flats?


----------



## ahimanic (Nov 15, 2007)

Why not slap the M badge on everything, they're already doing that with the wanabe M Sport Package. Can't solely judge the bike by the look but Ultegra grouppo is a tell tale sign that the frame is not top shelve. I know the BMW mountain bikes are absolute crap and they sell those hardtails at dealerships for well over $1000! :thumbdwn:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

For what that will probably cost, I'd rather have a BMW bike that truly deserves the M badge - the S1000RR. Even with Lance Armstrong on the Carbon Racer, its not going to keep up with even a G650GS.


----------



## maxgraphix (Apr 17, 2008)

Where would I hang my fuzzy dice? :rofl:


----------

